# euro tunnel



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

just had a price for mh and me and the enamy and the dog going out on the 1st dec and coming back 7 dec £180 rtn.is that a good price?


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

It's a few months since our last trip but I think that's what we paid last time - plus £30 for the dog, of course.
Bill


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

I went across in June. Think it was about £150 return. Used Tesco vouchers, so only paid out about £10.


You're going weekend to weekend so would assume that would increase the cost.


Cheers
Alan


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

You can use Tesco clubcard points if you have them.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Its not too bad. If you book as far in advance as possible you get it cheaper. Also try not to go at peak times
I usually pay £140 - 170 

Phill


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Booking well in advance keeps the cost down. We book in December for August and the cost is approx £120-£130 for weekend crossings


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Heading over on Monday I paid £63 each way + £30 for the dog .i booked it 3 months ago with Tesco vouchers .that was that was exact same price as last year...Return is for 30th April .


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Still don't know whether we'll be able to go this year. Joe had op on his shoulder in July and has only just come out of a sling 24/7. We were planning on going over for the whole of December but still not sure whether or not we'll be able to go. I suspect we'll have to pay more than usual once we find out if we'll be able to go as it'll be shortly before we go.

We usually book earlier in the year so get a reasonable price - but do use Tesco vouchers so never pay more than a few pound.

Denise


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

£40 ish each way on a ferry suits me.. in reality it only saves a little over an hour, however can see the appeal for dog owners...


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Joedenise - You can keep moving it if you can't go that date, we have moved one 3 times before we actually got to go, think you have to go within 12months of the original booked date. 

Still think this is the only way, with Tesco of course.  

Mandy


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I have just paid £230 one way next weekend for mh + toad + 2 dogs.

Alan


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi, £180 seems a bit expensive, but we always travel at cheapest times and use Tesco vouchers. But if you need to go by tunnel like us (SWMBO can't stand boats) then not much choice!

By the way, just had a cheapo offer from Eurotunnel, £22 day return from 13th Nov to 13th Dec. Booked ours. Supposed to be for Xmas shopping but any excuse for a day out. Note to self, must get the breathalysers out of the motorvan!

Have a good day all, 

Gary


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Gary1944 said:


> just had a cheapo offer from Eurotunnel, £22 day return from 13th Nov to 13th Dec.


I can only find that fare for each way, not a return.

Did they send a special code or what?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

OK found it if any one's interested.

http://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/promotions/tickets/half-price-daytrip-ETLS/


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the link. They like to hide their promotions.

Dave pp


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> £44 Return is the cheapest i can see
> Dave p


See link above - you have to book by phone - can't book online.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

alhod said:


> I have just paid £230 one way next weekend for mh + toad + 2 dogs.
> 
> Alan


Now that is expensive !!!

I paid £300 return approx eurotunnel in August, used Tesco vouchers ending up paying in realtime £11

Steve


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Stanner

That deal is for a DAY trip only AND its only for cars.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> Stanner
> 
> That deal is for a DAY trip only AND its only for cars.


Yes, thank you for pointing that out in case I'd missed it - but I did read (and understand) the original reference. Clearly you didn't.

This was the original reference


> By the way, just had a cheapo offer from Eurotunnel, £22 day return from 13th Nov to 13th Dec. Booked ours. Supposed to be for Xmas shopping but any excuse for a day out. Note to self, must get the breathalysers out of the motorvan!


Clear enough to most folk I think.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The ORIGINAL post states "out on the 1st and back on the 7th" hence my pointing out that the Eurotunnel offer was only for a day trip (which would be of limited use to the OP)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Once again I am so grateful for you pointing that out to me, however once again it is a point I was already aware of.

The later poster had brought to those of us who had woken and were paying attention information that Eurotunnel had a sent them details of a "Christmas Shopping" day trip special offer.

Being interested in such an offer (in the absence of anything similar from the ferry companies so far this year) I merely posted a link to the offer for anyone who might be similarly interested.

You are of course quite at liberty to ignore that information if you wish - unlike the 2 people who have presumably found it helpful enough to thank me for it.

As I have found your posts so helpful in pointing out that which I may have (but hadn't) missed, I will mark them as thanked. You may also be assured that should I ever feel the need to know the time I will be sure to ask you. :wink:


----------

